# Anyone have any experience with 6D split image and/or microprism focusing screens?



## Gavjenks (Feb 13, 2014)

If so, what company/where might I find one?
I am having almost no luck finding any actual reviews or anything. Though it does seem like several places purport to sell them.


----------



## vimwiz (Feb 13, 2014)

I got one a canon branded focusing screen for an old film body for ~£40 sealed on ebay.

I think wex sell new ones to fit DSLRs for a similar price:
canon focusing screen - Search Results - Wex Photographic

Here is a US site that seems to have one for a 6D:

Canon Standard Precision Matte Eg-A II Replacement 8039B001 B&H

But everywhere only seems to have replacement ones like the original for the 6d, though a great selection of splits for the 5?


----------



## sk66 (Feb 13, 2014)

I know several who have used KatzEye screens... no experience myself. I don't see the 6D listed, but it might be worth an e-mail.
KatzEye Optics - Custom Focusing Screens


----------



## DaninMD (Feb 21, 2014)

interested in this as well...would be a huge help with the vintage manual focus lenses which I seem to be using more and more lately.


----------

